
Bitcoin hits $10,000 - sgrytoyr
https://coinmarketcap.com/
======
hnyk
Many markets are still very much under 10k -
[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/#markets](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/#markets)

~~~
sgrytoyr
Doh, that’s the link I should have submitted. But still, I feel the title is
accurate.

~~~
hnyk
But someone else again submitted the same link you posted with different title
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15796503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15796503)

